# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Aktuelle Wahlergebnisse

## Greenhorn

Democrat triumphs in city-district council polls



> Democrat Party grabbed 46 seats, while the opposition Pheu Thai Party seized 14 seats.

----------


## schiene

die Wahlbeteiligung zeigt aber auch deutlich die "Wahlmüdigkeit" welche natürlich auch zugleich ein Zeichen ist,das die Bevölkerung kein Vertrauen mehr zu den Parteien hat.
Gleiches ist schon seit langen in Deutschland und anderen Ländern weltweit zu beobachten.

----------


## Greenhorn

Nun der Eindruck "wahlmuede" findet aber spaetestens bei den Forderungen zu Neuwahlen einen Widerspruch.

----------


## schiene

> Nun der Eindruck "wahlmuede" findet aber spaetestens bei den Forderungen zu Neuwahlen einen Widerspruch.


Wieviel % der Bevölkerung fordern denn eine Neuwahl?

----------


## Greenhorn

upps! Da hast du allerdings auch Recht.

Denke, war etwas "geblendet" von der Stimmung in so manchem Farang-Forum  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Also die niedrige Wahlbeteiligung/ Wahlmuedigkeit koennte aber auch mit der hohen Präsenz der "Weltoeffentlichkeit" zusammenhaengen.
Nach dem veranstalten Riesenwirbel schauen die Medien mehr auf das Land.
Da kann man natuerlich nicht mehr so locker Wahlmanipulationen betreiben.  ::  
Wuerde das stimmen, haette TH doch einen Riesenschritt in Richtung Demokratie gemacht!?!  ::  
 ::

----------

